# Does the A6 30V have a ECU relay?



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

The battery in my 2001 A6 died during the recent storm. I hooked up the jump box positive and negative in reverse in errror. Small fire on battery terminal was the clue. :facepalm:

Anyway, now car wll not start. I have a nice blue spark on plug #1. No radio, will not even come on. I can not make a connection with the car with VAG-COM. I used it on two other cars 5 minutes later with no issues. 

I went through all the fuses on the driver side panel. I hoping this car has a ECU relay. if not, I think I fried my ECU.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

This is what someone posted on Audi World:

*between the coolant reservoir and the middle of the steering wheel. Follow that line towards the steering wheel. In the gap between the firewall and the engine compartment, there's a flat black plastic "box" about the size of a few VHS platic cases stacked on top of one another. It's in there.*

Not the greatest directions but I should be able to find it.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

There is a relay and giant 40A fuse next to the ECU. I'm going to start with the relay before I buy another ECU.


----------

